# How's this 10g community tank list?



## Chili (Sep 17, 2006)

6 Neon Tetras

1 Red Wagtail Platy

1 other feature fish maybe guppy or a barb

All of this in a 10g. What do you think? Am I gonna have to change the water often?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Not a barb, they are schooling fish.

You know how to cycle right? And with that id say 30% once a week would be okay


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

30% will be fine. More or less wont hurt either.
Barbs are out. None fit in a 10 gallon tank.
If you want the platy, dont add any other livebearers.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Platies and guppies are both shoaling fish and do best in groups. You could get a small group of either one and if you don't want to deal with babies, get all males of whichever one you choose. But not enough room IMO for both neons and guppies or platies. What you could do instead if you really want the neons is get a male dwarf gourami as a centerpiece fish.

No matter what you get, you should plan on doing weekly water changes of about 30-50%.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Ditto what boxermom said - a dwarf gourami + small school of neons would be a really nice combination. Throw in some ghost shrimp and a snail and you'll have a very nice tank

And yeah, you'll be changing 30% of the water every week.


----------



## Chili (Sep 17, 2006)

Wouldn't the Gourami harass the Neons? And this place http://www.liveaquaria.com/general/fwcompatibility_chart.cfm says "caution".


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Nope, dwarf gourami are very peaceful, as opposed to some of the other types of gourami. And they come in some very pretty colors. I have a powder blue male and a silvery-yellow female.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

One thing you have to remember. ANY fish can attack another. ANY fish that is a carnivore has an agressive behavior under the right circumstance. The responses put forth are the NORM. Like Boxermom stated, dwarfs are more peaceful than other gouramis. Not to say he cant or wont attack your neons, but odds are he wont.


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

Damon said:


> Barbs are out. None fit in a 10 gallon tank.


http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_cherry.php

I agree with not keeping just one though.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, cherry barbs are often overlooked and are quite lovely. I'm convinced they are misclassified. Unlike other barbs, they are peaceful, not nippers, don't school but like the company of their own, stay pretty small, etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

u can just keep 2 Cherry barbs if u like


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

A trio of cherries is usually suggested or 2 females. Most people want to have a male though since they are such a beautiful red color. In that case a trio is better so the male won't chase the same female all the time. I have 3 in my 29g and the male chases after both females quite often. With 2 of them, he won't stress one out.  They are great community fish and not nippy at all IME.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I have four in a heavily planted tank, 1m/3f, and they make a lovely contrast to the plants.


----------

